# Double at the Salisbury wYe! ! !



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This was a great day at the wYe, we record two sides occupied with trains at the same time!!!

http://youtu.be/6Xmkt-r93dI


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great photos and video as usual. You're a talented Photographer/Videographer.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and kind words Kix


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic video, Fasha.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Cali!


----------

